

From Isaac Newton to the Genius Bar - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/18/genius/from-isaac-newton-to-the-genius-bar-rd

======
copperx
Great article. I am in the process of printing photos of geniuses to hang in
my office (so far I just have Knuth and Erdos), but it made me think about the
possible absurdity of my worship of genius.

